# US spyware bills win large vote



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

US law makers have voted to introduce harsher penalties for those who spread spyware on people's computers. 
The House of Representatives voted overwhelmingly for two bills which clamp down on spyware programs................................

click this link for full story....here 

thanks to BBC for this story

lets hope it does some good!


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Finally.. 

getting somewhere...


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Hahhaha.. Don't count on it!! You need to read that law VERY carefully.


This law does not address adware makers..that we are dealing with every day in this forum. Also..these adware makers are aware that they will be under attack in the future. At present they are sending Cease and Desist letter's to just above every forum and site that removes this nasty crap from users PC.

Just today..Spyware Warrior and Eric Howes got one from Direct-Revenue because they disscused Aurora and the Nail.exe adware on their sites. There goal is to "SHUT UP" the people that know about this stuff and how to prevent it's install and how to remove it.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats interesting - but what ever happened to 'freedom of speech'? hahaha...

The junk shouldn't be installed in the first place. Simple as.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

POADB said:


> Thats interesting - but what ever happened to 'freedom of speech'? hahaha...
> 
> The junk shouldn't be installed in the first place. Simple as.



Simple as...

But I agree, they should target the makers of *malware* not just spyware.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

You may find it interesting to see which adware/malware makers are sending their Cease and Desist letter's too..and threating Litigation to silence the critics of several companys and forums on the net. Ben has a list that can found here...

http://www.benedelman.org/spyware/threats/

Hasn't been updated with the recent Direct Revenue letters that just went out a few days ago. I swear these lawyers are totally clueless to what adware/spyware is....lol


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Litigation? How can they sue companies who tell the truth about them?


----------

